# Pre/orgasm headache



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all, a few days ago the wife and I were 'fooling' around :grin2:, and the sex play was reaching it's climax but I then started to get this incredible headache that came from nowhere, and resulted in feeling like my head was about to explode.

It put a definite STOP to game in play, and TBH the headache lasted for 2 days before I felt OK again.
So today, and with the help of some porn I decided to give it a 'solo' tryout but again the headache started pounding.:surprise:

This issue has just started and god know how or why, but although it's a recognised problem there isn't really a reliable explanation to it's causes, It's a real concern for future sex, with or without the wife....

Does ANYONE else suffer from this?...


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

See your doctor. I've heard of it before - I think it's due to blood pressure. Maybe some others know more.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Get to the doctor quickly! I think it's blood pressure too.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Have it checked out and here's what could be the cause....

http://goaskalice.columbia.edu/answered-questions/sex-orgasms-and-headaches


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanx guy/girls.. It's definitely off to the docs tomorrow, I agree with the blood pressure thing, and I've also read up on the info from john117 which corresponds with other bits I've read.. which sounds like it's not too serious  better be safe than sorry!


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

This used to happen to my husband. Every time. The doctor put him on a low-dose beta-blocker to prevent them


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanx Calm Winds, I see throughout the internet that beta blockers seem to be the answer, How old was your husband when this sort of headache started? just out of curiosity..


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Only on the sparse occasions that I took Viagra at the behest of my RSXW, which I later found out that I really didn't need!

Neither she or the Viagra!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi yes I made the doctors, but she seemed surprisingly unconcerned, My blood pressure is a little high and has put me on tablets.

But as I explained my headache never seems to be completely gone. My wife is somewhat frustrated lol.. she knows it's gives me a bursting headache. I've been referred to the headache clinic also. whatever that is, but it may be some time for the appointment to come through.

My next appointment is in a few weeks and I will reiterate the headaches and the problem with getting excited.. Hopefully she will take it more seriously.

Thanx for your reply 3leafclover..


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

1


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Vaya Con Dios said:


> Well folks, I thought I would update this topic regarding 'sexual headaches'. I went along for a CT scan and heard nothing for some weeks, I thought Nothing would be found and indeed the old brain matter shows no sign of problems.. But sadly they did actually find a Cystic Mass in my neck, This has come as a huge shock to both myself and my wife.
> As some people have stated if you are suffering from any problems such as this then YOU MUST get it checked out..it may save your life. I am currently awaiting a biopsy and the results.


Thanks for the info. I'll make sure that I do get checked out very thoroughly if I ever have anything like that.

Please let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

tech-novelist said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll make sure that I do get checked out very thoroughly if I ever have anything like that.
> 
> Please let us know how it works out for you.


Yes I will do, I looked at my message and thought It sounded 'needy' so decided to remove it for now but I'm sure to update next week when i've got my results.. Thanks for the reply :grin2:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Vaya Con Dios said:


> My next appointment is in a few weeks and I will reiterate the headaches and the problem with getting excited.. Hopefully she will take it more seriously.


Sexual activity can deplete the brain of all the chemistry needed for "feel good" reactions, and it can take days to reestablish the chemicals/hormones needed to put things back in balance. Meanwhile your ability to feel pain and/or headaches becomes heightened. Your body's ability to recover from this takes longer and longer the older you get. So if you have had a recent increase in sexual activity as you are getting older, this could explain things.

My advice would be to try and think of sexual arousal and refractory periods like sine waves on a graph. You want to try and keep things very gradual and relaxed:










Otherwise your body may be trying to recover from experiences that are bigger, better, faster, and highly erratic like the stock market having a crash:


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

This is actually a really common problem. 

Orgasm Can Bring Bad Headache

Definitely worth checking out with your doctor, but not necessarily serious.

It happened to my husband for a while, but then it just went away on its own, without any medical interventions. All in all it lasted about 3 weeks.

And, fingers crossed, it's now a thing of the past.

ETA: I just saw your diagnosis quoted in tech's post. Am sorry to hear it, and hope all works out well for you!


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

yes get your blood pressure checked.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

Vaya Con Dios said:


> Hi all, a few days ago the wife and I were 'fooling' around :grin2:, and the sex play was reaching it's climax but I then started to get this incredible headache that came from nowhere, and resulted in feeling like my head was about to explode.
> 
> It put a definite STOP to game in play, and TBH the headache lasted for 2 days before I felt OK again.


This exactly happened to me once before about a year ago. My doctor had a head MRI taken to rule out brain aneurysm, then she said that sex headaches can start to happen to some men. She said for some men it will persist and for others it is just a rare occurrence. I avoided ejaculation for 2 weeks and everything has been fine since (with respect to headaches anyway). My blood pressure was fine both then and now.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes it can happen but 'sometimes' there may be a reason behind it and I would urge anyone who suffers with blinding headaches, whatever the circumstances, to get checked out.
I posted a comment b4 relating to my findings but withdrew the comment as I was feeling down at the time, However it seems prudent to mention what has developed since my first post.

After my initial CT scan for any aneurysms it came back clear, however they did find a 'mass' in my neck.

This just may be something to do with the headaches..I just dont know at the moment, I am due a biopsy within the next 10 days and of course I'm hoping it's good news.

So as I've just said its best to be sure about these things and get yourself checked out.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Not a doc, but I'd say hydrate hydrate hydrate:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

